

South Florida Hack and Tell #3 (Show and Tell for Grownups) - mikegreenberg
http://sflhackandtell.eventbrite.com/

======
mikegreenberg
This is a non-profit event that spun-off from Andrew Gwozdziewycz's Hack and
Tell in NY. It's been going strong for three months and has already seen some
really great presentations.

If you're in the area, I hope you'll stop by!

~~~
spydez
How many people have been at the last few?

~~~
mikegreenberg
First one had ~40 (disclaimer: I advertised free food). Second one had 23
(with no food).

